# Please Welcome Aspen and Clover to the World!



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

At 3:33 on February 5th Holly gave birth to a beautiful baby boy that I call Aspen;

















Then about 4 minutes later she gave birth to another beautiful baby boy that I call Clovermead, Clover for short;

























Here are some pictures of them  ENJOY and please welcome










































Little Aspen
&
Clovermead

P.S. I'm not dead, sorry to worry you all. I love you guys so much and forget to mention no internet access up in the Canyon.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

OMG are the adorable or what!?!?!?!?!?! Do you have a pic of Holly's udder? It should be awesome! Her dam and full sisters udders are very impressive.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Maybe one or two, but now it's lopsided because they're "favorite" milk comes from the left side.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

haha lol they do pick a favorite sometimes =)


----------



## KikoFaerie (Jan 21, 2008)

*Salutations!*

Welcome Aspen and Clover! You are too cute for words! :thumbup:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

well I posted last night, but now it is not showing - 

Sara - the boys are beautiful. I know it was not exactly what you wanted - but they are gorgeous and I am so glad that all 4 of you are doing ok!

Now - if you ever scare the heck out of us like this again - I think all your adopted family here is going to be coming to your farm - LOL! At least you know that we care about you 

I just love both of them. They are so unique. Make sure and give treats to mom and kisses to the boys for me!

Allison


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Sooooo cute!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I posted last night about how adorable they are but I guess my home computer is a real piece of poo.

Ok, I have to say they are the cutest babies I think I have ever seen. (I really mean that). I have never seen a baby goat that small before. Those cute pink ears and noses.
That picture of them nursing I thought they were guinea pigs.
How much do they weigh?


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

They are 3 lbs each.  I'm so proud of them, they're favorite things to do are climb on me, eat and nap


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

they are so coloful and cute, just so squeezable


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

they are adorable!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Aww! They are so cute Sara! Congratulations. And yeah.. you scared us pretty bad girl.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry about scaring you all.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Too cute!!  Congrats!!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Those are beautiful kids- just gorgeous- and your pictures are lovely. Congrats to you and New Mama Goat!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

lol, it's ok Sara . We knew you had to be ok. But in the wonderful world of cyberspace (okay, that's not really a world) you just never know .


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

They are SO cute Sara!! Congratulations!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

They are GORGEOUS!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh my gosh!!!!! They are GORGEOUS!!!! How precious are those faces!!! Too bad they're boys, but what a gorgeous set of boys! Congrats!!!


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

So CUTE!


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks you guys, I'l be back up to see them tonight


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

They are just to cute!!! I love their coloring


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations on a healthy delivery AND 2 healthy and just too precious boys. I like seeing babies tails in the air, especially on new borns! Means that they are eager to eat! And such pink noses and bottoms! Too cute.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

They are gorgous!


----------

